# spotten met - bespotten



## Elfe des villes

Dag iedereen,
Ik wou graag weten of er een verschil is tussen de twee werkwoorden "spotten met" en "bespotten" in de zin van "se moquer de qn" in het Frans.
Als er geen verschil is, welk werkwoord wordt dan het meest gebruikt ?
Alvast bedankt voor de hulp !


----------



## bamia

Spotten met iemand: se moquer de quelqu'un
Iemand bespotten: ook se moquer de quelqu'un
Deze woorden worden ongeveer evenveel gebruikt in deze context.

Je kunt ook spotten met iets abstracts, het recht bijvoorbeeld, of met een concept als supranationalisme. Spot is meer dan alleen de sarcastische bejegening van een persoon.


----------



## Elfe des villes

Bedankt voor het antwoord.

Ik heb nog 2 vragen :
Kan bespotten ook gebruikt worden met iets abstracts of een concept ?
In mijn woordenlijst wil ik maar één werkwoord opnemen ? Als native welk werkwoord raad je me aan ?


----------



## ThomasK

"Bespotten" en "spotten met": geen verschil, lijkt mij, maar *"spotten met" *is misschien directer. "*Bespotten*" wat abstracter... Dus, als je moet kiezen: "spotten met"!

Maar misschien interessant om weten: je hebt heel vaak een variatie  tussen *V + op/ over/... &* _*be*_-V, zonder semantisch verschil of alleen een klein*...
_antwoorden op > beantwoorden_ (met DO/ lijdend voorwerp - altijd met "be-")​_spelen op > bespelen _​_zingen over > bezingen_​_[last leggen op] > belasten_​_spreken over > bespreken_ (discuss)​_werken aan (op...) > bewerken*_ (process)​_luisteren naar > beluisteren_​​Volgens mij is de V + PREP-vorm de oudste, maar dat is een hypothese.


----------



## ThomasK

OOk "de spot drijven met" (make fun of...)


----------



## matakoweg

Toch kun je volgens mij 'spotten met' niet overal vervangen door 'bespotten'.

Bv: 
'de jongleur spot met de zwaartekracht' 
de jongleur bespot de zwaartekracht


----------



## Mike Hunt

Als het om een persoon gaat, dan zijn in Nederland de populairste uitdrukkingen:

voor de gek houden
in de maling nemen


----------



## ThomasK

matakoweg said:


> Toch kun je volgens mij 'spotten met' niet overal vervangen door 'bespotten'.
> 
> Bv:
> 'de jongleur spot met de zwaartekracht'
> de jongleur bespot de zwaartekracht


 Zeer terechte opmerking: soms ontstaan aparte betekenissen van één beiden.


----------

